# Workplace facilities



## Drooser (2 Feb 2014)

Hi All, first posting.

I'm trying to encourage my employer to offer more facilities at work for cyclists and it would help if I can argue with him about how he compares to other workplaces. How many here have secure lockers for their bikes? (I'm worried about security and someone scratching my precious bike - am I the only one?) Does everyone have shower facilities at their work? - I don't like the "wet wipes" solution that I see everywhere.

My boss has suggested that he could install lockers/bike racks/showers, but he'd charge us for using them - anyone else in this situation?


----------



## Tommy2 (2 Feb 2014)

Not strictly helpful but I noticed you said "argue" with him, I probably wouldn't "argue" unless you want him to tell you to sod off.


----------



## Big Nick (2 Feb 2014)

I've just obtained a key for a storage shed at work to store my bike in while I'm there, it even had a cycle rack in it but as no one has clearly used it for years it had got forgotten about.

I could only dream about showers though!!


----------



## rusky (2 Feb 2014)

At my last place of work, there were zero facilities. the only place to lock it up was to the railings at the end of the building.

Where I work now, we are in a shared building & there are covered bike racks & a shower.

How many people cycle where you work & what are the current facilities?


----------



## David Parry (2 Feb 2014)

Shower, but no lock-up or shelter.


----------



## Dayvo (2 Feb 2014)

There is a shower at work, changing room and safe parking for my bike and there are only four of us, but I work on a golf course so I suppose I'm lucky.

Ask your boss (before maybe telling him/her to eff off) why he should charge you for using the facilities. 

Tell him that having healhty and happy staff at work is far more beneficial than just seeing the car park full of cars.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Feb 2014)

I have a shower and keep my bike in the warehouse


----------



## potsy (2 Feb 2014)

No showers at my last job but there was somewhere indoors to safely store the bike.

Will find out tomorrow if there are any facilities at my new job, though being only 2.5 miles away i only really need a safe spot for it to be.


----------



## lip03 (2 Feb 2014)

My work has a huge area with cctv coverage, lockers, racks and shower facilities. Very lucky I know  is it a small building/company you work for? I used to work in a small family run company and charging for facilities sounds like something they would have done lol


----------



## Julia9054 (2 Feb 2014)

My school has a covered bike rack in a staff only area. (Plus racks for kids bikes elsewhere)
It has a shower but it is next door to the men's toilets, on a different floor from the ladies. The door goes straight in from the corridor and there is no mirror in there . . . so, basically, it's for blokes. Don't know of any female staff member who uses it.
I make do with wet wipes and I leave a hair dryer on the pegs outside the ladies toilets.


----------



## alans (2 Feb 2014)

4 Sheffield stands in an exposed position ( weather & security wise)
2 showers that look as if they were last cleaned when God was a boy & have recently been locked & thus un-available


----------



## shouldbeinbed (2 Feb 2014)

no bike lockers, dilapidated bike shed by the back wall that despite CCTV & security has has several thefts and acts of vandalism. 2 showers for a site of upto 400 and only because we have lab facilities that see staff getting a bit grimy - allowed to be used by the few cyclists under sufferance and grudgingly by site management. Clothing lockers are not provided nor any semblance of facility for drying kit other than radiators in public toilets and corridors. All this from an employer with a green / car reduction policy and participating in C2W. Everything the few regular active travellers have has been 'won' by questioning their illogical or just plain knee jerk No attitude. Any storage we have is self provided/rescued scrap and placed (again under sufferance) in quiet corners, dead end stairwells or toilets, where they can't find a logical excuse to turf us out.

Your boss at least sounds willing to compromise even if it does mean you sharing the cost.


----------



## Moodyman (2 Feb 2014)

Secure covered bike parking, modern showers with hair dryer, lockers, drying room. We really are spoilt.

But for my employer it's an easy decision - providing a typical car parking spot can cost several hundred pounds. If they can get 15-20 people to get out of their cars, they have saved considerable sums. Then there's also the hidden costs - cyclists are generally healthier than the rest of the workforce - so less sickness and more productivity when they're at work.


----------



## Peteaud (2 Feb 2014)

We have the C2W scheme but nowhere to put the bikes apart from the fence outside. No changing room and our lockers are so small my flask does not fit in.

The bosses attitude, if you dont like it, fu*k off.


----------



## BlackPanther (2 Feb 2014)

I lock my machine in the lorry shed and I use the boiler cupboard to store/dry bike clothes. As for showers, if you take it steady riding in you should be able to make it without breaking sweat. 

Rather than arguing with the boss, point out the numerous studies which show that employees who regularly cycle in are less likely to take sick days, are more productive throughout the working day, and are less likely to be late. Also there's the 'green' side to consider.


----------



## slowmotion (2 Feb 2014)

There are no bike-specific facilities at work. I carry the bike up the stairs and lean it against my desk.


----------



## Sara_H (2 Feb 2014)

There are secure bike sheds at work, but thats all that's provided for cyclists. There are changing facilities, but thats cos I work in a hospital, so they have to have changing facilities for all staff.

Does your boss provide parking for staff, and if so, how much is charged?


----------



## ACS (2 Feb 2014)

We do not have facilities for secure storage but we are allowed to keep our bikes in little used areas so long as they do not present a H&S issue or get in the way. 

We have showers, limited drying facilities and a senior manager who realises that a healthy workforce take less sick time so we have a voice at the upper echelons of the organisation.


----------



## the_mikey (2 Feb 2014)

I have no secure bike parking at work and no showers, the boss takes a dim view of people cycling to work too, it was described as unprofessional in one meeting, but I feel that's just based on his own prejudice and not from experience of working with people who ride bicycles. I don't feel like asking for better facilities for some reason....


----------



## slowmotion (2 Feb 2014)

the_mikey said:


> I have no secure bike parking at work and no showers, the boss takes a dim view of people cycling to work too, it was described as unprofessional in one meeting, but I feel that's just based on his own prejudice and not from experience of working with people who ride bicycles. I don't feel like asking for better facilities for some reason....


 Do you work at an Audi dealership?


----------



## the_mikey (2 Feb 2014)

slowmotion said:


> Do you work at an Audi dealership?



No, but the boss does drive a large Audi.


----------



## slowmotion (2 Feb 2014)

the_mikey said:


> No, but the boss does drive a large Audi.


 Splendid!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (2 Feb 2014)

We are really well looked after, after recently having a full enclosure installed. Swipe card access, padded hoops to lock to, CCTV coverage and nice hot showers awaiting in the changing rooms. Still, we have to take our own towels in though, can you believe it ! !


----------



## potsy (2 Feb 2014)

Every time this subject pops up it's clear to see just how much difference there is between employers' attitudes, some great facilities out there and some places that just do not care at all.

Has anyone ever asked about this before they take a job or is it just a bonus if the facilities are good?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Feb 2014)

Current offices. Crap remote from office bike shed in the grounds and pretty open to the elements which was previously the groundsman's tractor parking before the tractor got nicked. Plus four wall mounted front wheel racks that a three year old could pull off the wall. So my bike comes indoors, as do most others, and goes in the old redundant post room. Three showers, two of which resemble something from the worst sort of student house, dotted around the building.

New offices. 11 lockable steel bike lockers (jebus they are expensive) for the usual suspects being put in at works expense, part of a transport greening agenda which includes moving to an office 3 minutes walk from a mainline railway station. We are paying peoples car park charges for a year; parking is currently free on site for 100+ cars but only top 16 most senior staff get free parking at new location. So I don't feel quite so bad about the cost as one locker works out at one persons cost of parking for a year. Plus the landlord's own parp open air wheelbender stands held in place with cucumber bolts for the occasionals. Brand new purpose built unisex shower block of three cubicles, including wet hanging and kit lockers being put in, in place of a gents toilet. 

Does help if your Operations Director is a keen cyclist.


----------



## DCLane (2 Feb 2014)

I'm priviledged:

- Secure underground storage in a bike cage which has stands with cameras outside
- Drying room
- Changing rooms with showers
- Lockers
- City centre workshop, with a new one opening in addition at the out-of-town campus

My university really supports cycling.


----------



## 400bhp (2 Feb 2014)

potsy said:


> Every time this subject pops up it's clear to see just how much difference there is between employers' attitudes, some great facilities out there and some places that just do not care at all.
> 
> Has anyone ever asked about this before they take a job or is it just a bonus if the facilities are good?


Yes


----------



## MichaelO (3 Feb 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> We are really well looked after, after recently having a full enclosure installed. Swipe card access, padded hoops to lock to, CCTV coverage and nice hot showers awaiting in the changing rooms. Still, we have to take our own towels in though, can you believe it ! !


We get nice fluffy white towels too


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (3 Feb 2014)

MichaelO said:


> We get nice fluffy white towels too


Some folk don't even know they're born


----------



## fossyant (3 Feb 2014)

potsy said:


> Every time this subject pops up it's clear to see just how much difference there is between employers' attitudes, some great facilities out there and some places that just do not care at all.
> 
> Has anyone ever asked about this before they take a job or is it just a bonus if the facilities are good?


 
It's always been a bonus if we have anything. I consider an assessible toilet a win !

My employer provides staff secure parking now (more so over recent years). Simple perspex covered with swipe card access (you still need good locks) but as for changing and drying, forget it. I tend to find a toilet cubicle if on sites, although I have my own office for the next few months. Our new office has secure parking away from the building, then hopefully we will at least have changing rooms (there is a sports hall within the accomodation) and showers, but we won't have drying facilities. I'll be rigging something up under my desk like I used to do.


----------



## gambatte (3 Feb 2014)

2 years of being asked whats required to encourage cycling. I printed out all the info, from various sites. Highlighted the bits that said “Make storage prominent, near the entrance”, “don’t put it out of the way, in the back corner of a car park” etc. etc.
Guess where the new cycle shelters gone?
Back corner of the new car parking compound. They couldn’t have got it more out of the way... and it just happens to be a CCTV blindspot.
I’ve also got the choice of getting off and walking or riding my road bike over 100yds of hardcore to get to it.
Told ‘em... “***k it”. I’m back in the car.
Car 20-25 mins, bike 1hr + 20 mins to get changed. ...
I’ll get in early, take up a full car space, next to the door, with my single occupancy vehicle. Bosses get in later. More chance of them having to park on the hardcore.
I’ll get my training in by occasionally having a gym session before work.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Feb 2014)

interesting. Our BUG specifically asked for a spot at the back of the car park for the lockers.


----------



## gaz (3 Feb 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> We are really well looked after, after recently having a full enclosure installed. Swipe card access, padded hoops to lock to, CCTV coverage and nice hot showers awaiting in the changing rooms. Still, we have to take our own towels in though, can you believe it ! !


I have the same at work, except we get fresh towels every day :P


----------



## akb (3 Feb 2014)

When I used to commute to work we had zero facilities. Bike was stored in the factory and I kept a change of clothes and a towel to wipe rain / sweat off. I think any cycling facilities are a bit of a luxury. Before I left, I did make a request for secure lockups and a shower. As far as I was aware, this was being actioned but I didnt stay around long enough to use it. We had approx 4 staff who cycled in at the time.


----------



## joggingbob (3 Feb 2014)

I and my cycling colleagues are very fortunate. Use of a secure cycle park underground within the estate, (swipe card access), small lockers available in the cycle park. Sports lockers for the regulars in the office, (now full), shower room and towels. The company is keen to promote sustainability to its clients and I see this as a by-product of that approach. Admittedly this is probably the best office within my company's group in the UK for such facilities, the other offices do not fare as well but they are trying to address when refits and budgets are available. Good luck in trying to reach a good compromise with your boss.


----------



## MikeW-71 (3 Feb 2014)

I have a locker at work where I store uniform and food, so I don't need to carry anything with me. There is no bike parking, only 2 of us cycle in, mine lives in the canteen and the other in the corridor outside. We do have a disabled toilet we can change in, and that's about it.


----------



## HLaB (3 Feb 2014)

We have covered sheffield stands at the two sites I'm at most often, fortunately the site I'm at most has a perpex door to the stands. It just means at his time of year I can leave the bike lights/ saddlebag on/


----------



## Mike! (3 Feb 2014)

Last year we had a Shower installed with funding from the local council (some grant system for people being "active" to work or something), without that grant I'd still be washing in an unheated part of a 110 year old building...bbbrrrhhh

We have a wheel bender bike shed but my steed gets locked up inside in a secret location (as I'm not meant to!)


----------



## Beebo (3 Feb 2014)

Drooser said:


> I'm worried about security and someone scratching my precious bike


I find that the bike lockers are so full at work that scratches are part of the deal. All the bikes bash around together, it is almost impossible to stop someone scratching your bike in a shared bike shed.


----------



## Kookas (3 Feb 2014)

Drooser said:


> I'm worried about security and someone scratching my precious bike



I park my bike as far away from the MTBs and BMXs as possible. A bit discriminatory, but I can't see them having much respect for other people's bikes, given that theirs is a cheap piece of crap. Probably think they all cost as little as theirs did.


----------



## Sharky (3 Feb 2014)

My firm has been good for bike commuters. We are in the West Malling business park and car parking is oversubscribed, so it's in the interests of employers and employees to support other means of transport.

When I first started cycling to work, they gave a few people a key to the generator building. As the numbers grew and I put a bit of pressure on the Office Services, they eventually got a proper bike shelter built, very similar to http://www.cycle-shelters-direct2u.co.uk/cycle-compounds/wardale-cycle-compound-11.html not this model, but it does take about 20 bikes and the doors are locked.

And they have showers inside the building. One for men and one for ladies. Sometimes we grumble that we have to wait for 30 mins, but after reading some of the other relies, I guess we are lucky.

But that's not all. They run the C2W scheme with Evans and annually we have a "Bike Day". They give us an extra day's holiday for volunteering or for activities that encourage team building and for the last 8 years, I have led a 35 mile bike ride in June, through the lanes of north Kent, taking in a pub for lunch. We get about 15 taking part each year and it really does encourage working relationships with other departments and this helps when you have to deal with people about business issues.

Keith


----------



## hennbell (3 Feb 2014)

We have a locker room but we have to provide our own towels. There is an outdoor un-sheltered bikes stand but I don't like using that, too far way. I keep my bicycle in the utility room of our grain elevator. The setup works quite well but every once and a while someone moves my bicycle. I hate it when anyone puts a finger on my bicycle in the same way that no motorist wants us to touch their vehicle.

Our new facility on the other end of town has a gym and some bike boxes, so I am a little jealous.


----------



## screenman (3 Feb 2014)

Henbell, you can touch our cars any time you want, they are just lumps of metal, much like bikes.

I know of only one company that has a shower, it is filthy and full of junk, I doubt it has ever been used buy the fitters who work there.


----------



## Hip Priest (3 Feb 2014)

Secure underground parking and a single shower which I never use. I keep a pack of baby wipes and a can of deodorant in my locker. Does the trick.


----------



## Maylian (3 Feb 2014)

My place has two secure covered bike sheds (CCTV constantly covering the area), a separate work station / repair stand outside, then 2 sets of shower facilities per floor with clothing rails to hang work clothes(3 floors) and the ability to get secure lockers to store your equipment. Work also provide towels for the showers and as mentioned before they also pay us £1 for travelling into work using green methods of transport.

I think my work place is a bit unique as B&Q (Kingfisher) are one of the greenest employers in the UK and very keen on being carbon neutral etc.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (3 Feb 2014)

Room inside to keep bike in one of the old back rooms. No showers - a disabled toilet with baby changing that doubles as a table to put my change of clothes on, but with the radiator set at exactly* 5778 degrees Kelvin so even if you have a wash in the hand basin you are hotter and sweatier from getting changed than from a 26 mile peak district detour

_*OK, not "exactly"_


----------



## sheffgirl (3 Feb 2014)

We have a covered bike rack outside around the back of the building. I have left my bike inside a few times in the stores room which is quite big. Apparently there is a shower in the men's toilets but I think I would be scared to use it in case someone walked in. I don't mind stripping off at the gym but its different when its your colleagues, and male ones at that


----------



## lip03 (4 Feb 2014)

although we have such good facilities I don't use them.... I am a maintenance engineer in London so I take my bike to my workshop and have a nice warm office and full height locker to keep my gear in, plus it means not having to fight for a place to lock Berly (that's my bike  ) up as I work shifts and it always a struggle at half 11 trying to find a gap!


----------



## Bodhbh (4 Feb 2014)

The last place - site of approx 200 people - bike shed with room for about 10 bikes, combination locked on a secure site. No showers. The shed would be full in summer, maybe only 3-4 bikes over winter.

This place - site of approx 25 people - totally spoilt. Unused room to leave bike and clothes in, with shower, and some of those huge old-fashioned radiators to dry clothes on. tbh I've started doing my fettling at work as it's more comfy than the shed. I'm the sole cyclist.

I did the baby wipe thing before I had the choice, but having a shower is definately much better.


----------



## MarkF (4 Feb 2014)

I own a small business, only I cycle in and not every day. The bike sits in the warehouse and I use the (only) towel in the tiny toilet to wash and dry myself. When said towel is stiff, we will consider changing it but there'll be an argument about who's turn it is, not that anybody would remember, so it won't happen for another week or two.


----------



## lip03 (4 Feb 2014)

Bodhbh said:


> The last place - site of approx 200 people - bike shed with room for about 10 bikes, combination locked on a secure site. No showers. The shed would be full in summer, maybe only 3-4 bikes over winter.
> 
> This place - site of approx 25 people - totally spoilt. Unused room to leave bike and clothes in, with shower, and some of those huge old-fashioned radiators to dry clothes on. tbh I've started doing my fettling at work as it's more comfy than the shed. I'm the sole cyclist.
> 
> I did the baby wipe thing before I had the choice, but having a shower is definately much better.


I thought I was lucky


----------



## screenman (4 Feb 2014)

MarkF said:


> I own a small business, only I cycle in and not every day. The bike sits in the warehouse and I use the (only) towel in the tiny toilet to wash and dry myself. When said towel is stiff, we will consider changing it but there'll be an argument about who's turn it is, not that anybody would remember, so it won't happen for another week or two.



Do you do that pants thing as well, you know throw them up the wall if they stick they need washing, if they slide down they will do another day.

Me, well I work from home, nice office, nice workshop and garage with bikes racked, two bathrooms, 3 toilets and a wife that is convinced I need feeding with quality grub every 30 minutes. Just got a rubbish pension though, never mind as we cannot have everything.


----------



## Bodhbh (5 Feb 2014)

lip03 said:


> I thought I was lucky



Well it's a result of the company being based on an old MoD site, more than an enlighted cycle policy. A good chunck of the building has a leaky roof - hence unused rooms (but still heated). Everything dates back at least to the 40s, hence the big old radiators. They used to have sqaddies doing exercises in NBC suits, hence the showers for when they'd finished.


----------



## MarkF (5 Feb 2014)

screenman said:


> Do you do that pants thing as well, you know throw them up the wall if they stick they need washing, if they slide down they will do another day.



No! I have standards. Sometimes the towel is so mucky that I have dry my hands on the window blinds.
.


----------



## Downward (5 Feb 2014)

What are people opinions of Locker Storage for bikes (Like this)
http://www.cycle-shelters-direct2u.co.uk/cycle-lockers/outdoor-vertical-bike-lockers-11.html

We are looking to install things like this for bikes and clothes. One issue is though Wet clothes - I mean they will never dry in one of these unless it's a scorching hot day.

Opinons ??


----------



## Julia9054 (5 Feb 2014)

They have those cycle lockers in one of the public car parks in Harrogate. Would be easy to use with my nice, light road bike (which I almost never use for town riding) but I nearly do myself a mischief trying to get my big, heavy hybrid into that position! Good for leaving panniers, helmets and shopping in with your bike though.


----------



## buggi (5 Feb 2014)

the_mikey said:


> I have no secure bike parking at work and no showers, the boss takes a dim view of people cycling to work too, it was described as unprofessional in one meeting, but I feel that's just based on his own prejudice and not from experience of working with people who ride bicycles. I don't feel like asking for better facilities for some reason....


Unprofessional??? Well our place don't feel it's unprofessional and we are a FTSE 100 company!! You don't get much more professional than that! we have lockers, showers, hairdryers (and hair straighteners for the girls), drying room and covered cycle racks in the secure car park. 

have to asked your boss to approach the local council? they sometimes give grants to employers to promote sustainable travel, that way he would get money for it and not have to consider charging you. Also i've never heard of ANY employer charging for facilities. that's ludicrous. why would you charge for a fit and healthier workforce??? does he charge for parking spaces too?? if not, he's being discriminatory. 

contact Sustrans, they will give you loads of facts and figures about the benefits of cycling for the workforce (health and mental wellbeing, efficiency at work etc and sustainability. Also i think eventually he might be forced to do it anyway, as there is a lot of lobbying going on at the moment to get providing facilities at work as a requirement of the employer.


----------



## the_mikey (6 Feb 2014)

buggi said:


> Unprofessional??? Well our place don't feel it's unprofessional and we are a FTSE 100 company!! .



I agree with you, the company car park could be filled several times over, employees are parking in other businesses car parks and on the road, so there is a problem, but I feel nothing will happen until the local authority decide to deal with the problem.


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Feb 2014)

My last place had very little apart from a secure place to lock the bike. Had to wash in the loo area. After I left they put a shower in (!) even though I was the only one who rode to work. 8 miles in 45 mins was the norm so I did end up a bit sweaty.

At my current place, we have some metal railings around the office which I can lock my bike to. Almost undercover as well.

When I arrived there was nothing apart from that. Then I noticed a derelict shower room used to store junk. I spoke nicely to the office manager who was having hassle over car parking pressures and the shower was reinstated. The shower has an extractor fan on permanently and the airflow dries towels well enough. Wet clothes end up hung over radiators in a quiet corner of my room.

I'm now the office manager myself and when the shower gave up a couple of years ago I had no trouble getting agreement for it to be replaced.


----------



## buggi (6 Feb 2014)

Arjimlad said:


> My last place had very little apart from a secure place to lock the bike. Had to wash in the loo area. After I left they put a shower in (!) even though I was the only one who rode to work. 8 miles in 45 mins was the norm so I did end up a bit sweaty.
> 
> At my current place, we have some metal railings around the office which I can lock my bike to. Almost undercover as well.
> 
> ...


 
there's your answer... Become the manager


----------



## buggi (6 Feb 2014)

the_mikey said:


> I agree with you, the company car park could be filled several times over, employees are parking in other businesses car parks and on the road, so there is a problem, but I feel nothing will happen until the local authority decide to deal with the problem.


 put in an anonymous complaint to the council, make life hard for your employer


----------



## Boothy (7 Feb 2014)

great news - had an email yesterday saying the showers are being demolished at the weekend. Please remove your things from the lockers.

No alternative arrangements or anything else!

Given that we manage with one car as my wife does the school run and drives to work (all local) whilst I cycle 12 miles to another town, this is a major issue!! They gave us 24 hours to try and sort ourselves out with alternative arrangements!!! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## fossyant (15 May 2014)

I think we have some 'stressed' facilities staff at the minute.

Our new offices are in the process of being fitted out. As it's 'supposed to be' one of the Greenest Universities in the UK we've found out we don't have the facilities us cyclists were promised. Our new building incorporates a sports hall and changing facilities, which we've been assured us cyclists can use. No-one has yet said if we can use the lockers permanently (these are not vented though). One of the senior managers has kindly taken on board the issues and has dug round various paperwork and has found that proper drying room and lockers for equipment were promised in the 'travel plan'.

Now these haven't happened. Our new offices won't have drying space, so the thought of us stringing washing up over an open plan office has got a few folk scurrying to find a solution as there will be around 20 regular cyclists.

This manager is actually enjoying pointing out these issues.


----------



## potsy (15 May 2014)

New job has plenty of bike storage and has decent showers, 2 lockers per person too 
Much better than my last place.


----------



## AboutLee (15 May 2014)

A 30min trip to work and having a shower is not an option. I have to be up for 4:30am ride to work and start at 6 I'm just to tired in the morning lol. There is a shower room and a locker room where I stick anything wet on the radiator and anything else in my locker. 

Bike gets chained and d locked to a stair railing in one of the fire exits stair ways. Cctv when you walk in to the stairs and cctv when you come through the main building. Also security patrols is a bonus. There is also 15mins checks within the area of my bike by staff.


----------



## azir (15 May 2014)

Used to work for a small company (about 25 people) and 3 of us were regular cyclists. We didn't have any facilities at all but we wrestled our bikes into the server room (the IT manager is my partner so no complaints there!) and made do with babywipes etc. In my new place, much bigger company and in a shared office. Loads of facilities - have indoor bike shed with sheffield stand (key card entry) as well as an overflow bike cage with those double-decker Dutch-style bike racks (don't like them though, always manage to hit my head....). In summer you may well find yourself booted out to the overflow bit. Have showers and changing facilities with lockers and hairdryers, all very civilised. Drying space is a bit of an issue, people tend to just drape their stuff all over the benches when the 1 small radiator is full. We don't get towels either - another company in the building give their employees towels so I am deeply jealous, but I do work for a charity so I can see the logic!


----------



## wilkotom (15 May 2014)

azir said:


> . We don't get towels either - another company in the building give their employees towels so I am deeply jealous, but I do work for a charity so I can see the logic!



This sounds suspiciously like the building I work in, in Angel. Hello from the 4th floor if it is!


----------



## JoeyB (15 May 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Does help if your Operations Director is a keen cyclist.



Yup, I am!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (15 May 2014)

My company is based in a building hosting various other companies, and so the ground-level carpark is used by all the tenants/companies. I'm lucky because my company is paying for a reasonably large bike cage installed in one corner of the carpark, filled with Sheffield stands, enough to hold about 50 bikes I think. Plus, the building management maintain locker and shower rooms costing about $60 a year to use. There are security staff who periodically walk through the car park area (although I'm not sure they'd even notice if one of the bikes was completely trashed), plus there are video cameras, one of them in the corner of the bike cage covering most of it. I'm not sure if it's actually on, though, or just there for appearances sake. So overall the facilities are good. It's nice to be able, after my 27km hilly commute to work, to be able to have a hot shower on those cold Winter mornings, and a cool shower in Summer . It means I arrive at my desk smelling a lot fresher than many of my work colleagues who arrived by public transport or car.


----------



## JamesTaylor02 (15 May 2014)

I don't have any particular facilities. I store my bike in the stock room of the shop I work in. Although, I am lucky in that the stockroom is only accessible from the back corridors of the shopping centre and is behind 2 code locked doors.
There's nothing in the way of changing facilities either – there's either the staff room to get changed in or locking the bathroom door if you want more privacy.


----------



## screenman (15 May 2014)

I have all the comforts of home at work, 3 toilets 3 bathrooms, warm towels, drying room, jet washer and compressed air and lots more. One of the many advantages of working from home.


----------



## azir (16 May 2014)

wilkotom said:


> This sounds suspiciously like the building I work in, in Angel. Hello from the 4th floor if it is!


 Haha! Yes, hi from 1st floor 

Are you a smug towel-having person then?!


----------



## wilkotom (16 May 2014)

azir said:


> Haha! Yes, hi from 1st floor
> 
> Are you a smug towel-having person then?!



I am indeed. Except sometimes in the summer by the time I get to work there aren't any left. That's never pleasant


----------



## Boothy (18 May 2014)

AboutLee said:


> Bike gets chained and d locked to a stair railing in one of the fire exits stair ways.



how long until someone decides you are blocking a fire exit and you lose your spot?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (18 May 2014)

Pictures of the facilities I have at work is shown in the following thread. we have secure bike sheds which are indoors, and other bits.
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/do...s-before-and-after-a-ride.154866/post-3047188

We are currently improving them.


----------



## Cold (18 May 2014)

We have a well lit bike shed which is inside a high security area so everything is pretty safe.Inside we have showers and lockers.


----------



## AboutLee (19 May 2014)

Boothy said:


> how long until someone decides you are blocking a fire exit and you lose your spot?



Nothing is being blocked. Where my bike is located no one needs to go there as it just under the stairs like you would have in a house with a cupboard.


----------



## BrumJim (19 May 2014)

Used to use the shower facility on the ground floor, which is occupied by the NHS. No longer:
"I am afraid it is not feasible for you to utilise the shower in our offices. There are many reasons which pose difficulty: security issues for non-employees accessing our offices; insurance issues; we have an increasing flow of delegates attending training, some of whom arrive by 8am and it is not feasible for a non-employee to be accessing a shower which is based in the main corridor off which our training rooms are accessed; The shower was originally installed to provide a clinical training facility for our nursing staff, and I am not sure whether it is in full working order. In addition to this, we are imminently awaiting the installation of a swipe-card access system to increase staff and premises security, after which access to the premises by non-staff members would not be possible."


----------



## Downward (19 May 2014)

New workplace for me.

I now get to get changed in the disabled loo.

Benefits are a radiator in there and a hand dryer which I use to cool down ! 

Negatives are no bike parking 4 bikes chained up to the railings daily. So in summary no facilities at all.

Who used to use the showers at the old QE changing rooms outside the fitness place ? It was like been hit with a thousand needles !


----------



## ChrisTh (19 May 2014)

This is where I say most of you are lucky!

My bike gets parked in the corner of the workshop next to my machinery and I get changed etc in a corner....

Oh the joys of working in a machinery workshop. Our toilets aren't exactly nice and cubicles in there are just about big enough to fit someone in let alone get changed.

I'm sure passers by probably get a view though sometimes... 

*sigh*

However, atleast in winter temperatures are not often below 18 degrees and get to near on 50 in summer, so atleast my clothes dry quick if it rains!


----------



## mb_333 (19 May 2014)

I work on a construction site so my office changes every few months. At the moment the bike comes into our site office with me. I can always find a quiet place to get changed but unfortunately no shower


----------



## palinurus (19 May 2014)

Due to additional staff moving onto the site the allowance at my workplace for not having a parking space on site is going up to £2/ day (works out good for walking and cycling but I also worked out that with online ordering and with a local green travel incentive that gives an additional discount I could almost cover a monthly bus pass). Good for car sharers too- I think both driver and passengers can claim. Motorcycles count also.

Should get showers soon, but they'll be in a new building that I won't be moving to so will probably continue with the disabled toilet for convenience.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jun 2014)

Looks like we still have no place to put our damp kit in the new building we move into next month. The manager is still doing his best, but I managed to wind up a colleague and asked her if it was OK to put our kit up on a washing line in the open plan offices. She wasn't amused .

Think the project staff don't realise how many staff will cycle in everyday. We gave a conservative estimate of at least 20. Out of a meeting of 15 folk this morning, 3 of us cycled in every day.


----------



## gaz (3 Jun 2014)

fossyant said:


> Looks like we still have no place to put our damp kit in the new building we move into next month. The manager is still doing his best, but I managed to wind up a colleague and asked her if it was OK to put our kit up on a washing line in the open plan offices. She wasn't amused .
> 
> Think the project staff don't realise how many staff will cycle in everyday. We gave a conservative estimate of at least 20. Out of a meeting of 15 folk this morning, 3 of us cycled in every day.


Our changing rooms got re-done late last year. I complained that they more than halved the hanging space for clothes, and the previous space was not enough. Few months later, they took out something we didn't need and increased the hanging space 4x. Result 

It seems than those that plan these things never talk to those that actually use the facilities. Could save them a lot of money if they did. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Ian_w (3 Jun 2014)

I work in a factory,no showers for me but i can bring my bike in and leave it behind my machine so at least its safe and dry.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (3 Jun 2014)

We have a s***-monster at work...
I allways use the disabled loo as it has more space (we have no disabled staff and I use it before public opening) but recently someone has taken to visiting first. I swear that they have 10 pints, a curry, a further 10 pints and a chinese on the night before - plus a decomposing rat for breakfast from the rank stench left behind after their guts have emptied.

So on such mornings my facilities are now a tiny cubicle, hardly room to take off a jacket, but at least I'm not gagging and retching


----------



## Downward (3 Jun 2014)

ChrisTh said:


> This is where I say most of you are lucky!
> 
> My bike gets parked in the corner of the workshop next to my machinery and I get changed etc in a corner....
> 
> ...



I think your lucky getting to keep your bike inside


----------



## cuberider (3 Jun 2014)

No showers, no bike storage and no c2w scheme. 

I work for a fairly large national company.


----------



## Exile (3 Jun 2014)

Work provide us with a dry(ish) space to lock the bikes and have just replaced the old wheel-bender racks (which held four bikes) with new toast-racks (holding 18), meaning the bikes can be properly locked now, and it's no longer a case of get in early or lock up to the pipework.

There's now talk from facilities about changing rooms, showers and drying space coming, but right now the cubicles in the gents are just about spacious enough to get changed, and I think my colleagues are getting used to damp cycling gear hanging from one of the coat racks if it's been raining.


----------



## Nortones2 (3 Jun 2014)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> We have a s***-monster at work...
> I allways use the disabled loo as it has more space (we have no disabled staff and I use it before public opening) but recently someone has taken to visiting first. I swear that they have 10 pints, a curry, a further 10 pints and a chinese on the night before - plus a decomposing rat for breakfast from the rank stench left behind after their guts have emptied.
> 
> So on such mornings my facilities are now a tiny cubicle, hardly room to take off a jacket, but at least I'm not gagging and retching


Pound to a penny, it's security! Our offices only opened when it suited the security guys, which was not a minute before 0800. Needless to say one of their number was a heavy boozer, we suspect, from the H2S lingering to greet us...


----------



## subaqua (4 Jun 2014)

on old position where i was permanent site based facilities were always good - lockers showers drying room with a good blower, only thing let it down was wheelbender rack . so nobody used them and locked it to the hoarding support steels.

new position is multi site visits and some are really dire but i don't mind riding to whereas some are great for facilities but I wouldn't ride there. 

I have solved problem with a £30 a month swimming membership with the "better " group in London . I can ride to local pool ( IRB in city) lock bike outside in view of CCTV have a swim before work , leave bike stuff in locker all day go back after work have another swim then ride home. 

also means i get "free" swimming at weekend with my kids.


----------



## HLaB (4 Jun 2014)

I must admit I forgot to ask at my interview if there was any facilities; for the first month at least though I'll be joing the A1 petrol heads; would have rather took the train but it costs about as much as my monthly increase is calculated to be.


----------



## jongooligan (4 Jun 2014)

Used to work in local authority leisure centres which are just about perfect for commuting. Bike brought inside the air handling plant room, wet clothes hung in the boiler room, plenty of showers and my own locker.
Now I work in an office. It's not bad as we have secure cycle storage but the showers are in the disabled toilets and there's nowhere to dry wet clothes.


----------



## Biscuit (5 Jun 2014)

Fairly lucky here. Secure inside storage in a spare room for several bikes, unisex access to the shower, and we made a clothes dryer area in the shower room for our stuff. I brought in some tools and a track pump and others have chipped in with spare locks etc for trips into town at lunchtime. 

Sorted ! 

Tried the B2W scheme but management not interested.


----------



## steve292 (5 Jun 2014)

We have showers, a covered bike shed, 2 lockers each in a dedicated locker room with nice warm radiators. the firm provides a stock of towels(lots).
We also get issued flip flops for shower wear. The site is manned 24/7, with cctv & security, with all entry to the site pass controlled.
Best firm I've ever worked for tbh & it shows in the low sickness rates & staff retention.


----------



## Crankarm (6 Jun 2014)

steve292 said:


> We have showers, a covered bike shed, 2 lockers each in a dedicated locker room with nice warm radiators. the firm provides a stock of towels(lots).
> We also get issued flip flops for shower wear. The site is manned 24/7, with cctv & security, with all entry to the site pass controlled.
> Best firm I've ever worked for tbh & it shows in the low sickness rates & staff retention.



Who do you work for? Any jobs going?

I don't see why many cyclists think we are owed facilities? Sorry. I have had jobs where the employer has had showers and very secure cycle parking etc and it has been nice don't get me wrong. However businesses are businesses. Installing such facilities costs money and the facilities have to be kept clean which costs time and money or the time of some one to clean them. How many cyclists that have access to showers also take time to clean them? Few I would think. Where I work now I can take my bike into work so it is safe inside. Last year I lost £300 of locks as they were removed from my parking space, bike was not locked up at the time. However my employer does not have any showers but tbh as nice as it is to have a shower I have become used to baby wipes. I can change and get clean quickly with these and I don't smell. Also why do cyclists think they must have a drying area for their clothes? Ok I suppose for your outer cycling jacket if it's been pissing with rain, understandably you want to hang it up to dry like with any coat, but everything else, your cycling kit, you are having a laugh! Just take a change of kit in with you so you have clean and dry to ride home in and put your wet stuff in a dry bag and take it home with you to wash for next day. SImples.


----------



## steve292 (7 Jun 2014)

Crankarm said:


> Who do you work for? Any jobs going?
> 
> .


  The showers and the towels aren't because of the cycling, rather we are an industrial site with rotating shifts 24 hrs a day 365 days a year.


----------



## summerdays (7 Jun 2014)

The bike sheds are under the building and store about 80-100 bikes I think, accessed by card. However if you are late in then there is no space left so then it's the Sheffield stands in front of the building or watching to see where someone leaves from.

As far as I know there are no lockers, basically you just hang wet stuff on your chair or on one of the coat racks.

They are about to move more staff into the building so where they will put their bikes I don't know. Then in the future we will move to yet another building which hasn't been kitted out yet, so no idea about the facilities.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jun 2014)

we have finally got a covered shelter


----------



## fretted (7 Jun 2014)

I have just been allocated a bike rack at work, which is open but CCTV monitored by reception. Plus a shower room/drying room


----------



## Jebb (8 Jun 2014)

we have individual bike boxes and a locker which is great but no shower or drying room, just started commuting so not arrived wet at work yet, that fun is yet to come!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Jun 2014)

Showers in changing-rooms & towels (it's a Hospital, so just get them from the linen cupboard in the department)

We have 'Sheffield Stands' outside, with covers, *but*, they're not really covered by the plethora of CCTV around the place.
One of my collegues, got a Planet X, via 'C2W', & it was stolen on the first day he rode it there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (& guess???, no CCTV showing that stand)


When I ride in, mine (& a couple of others; Consultant & Registrar) get put in the male changing rooms - we said we'd use the female room, but too many lockers in that one, to get them in)

A couple of Medical Consultants even take theirs up to the 5th floor, & keep them in their offices!!

There's also a few of the fully enclosed (bolted to ground) holders, but they tend to have permanant residents, who leave their locks on them all year


----------



## w00hoo_kent (8 Jun 2014)

I work for a university with three campuses and each is different. All have shower facilities and lockers although mostly the lockers are all allocated out so I only have access to one on my main campus. No towels supplied, hadn't even occurred to me, I use one of the thin quick drying travel towels. No drying facilities anywhere, I hang stuff on coat racks and hope it's dry when I change back at the end of the day. With students around I couldn't leave stuff unattended anyway. Every site has access to basic tools including a track pump.

At my main campus there are a few locking bike cages but they are massively over subscribed. Sheffield stands are dotted about but have public access and after my bike was stolen from one I now hide the current one in a basement room behind two locked doors.

Another campus is also just Sheffield stands, although under awnings. Again I have a locked room I can sneak the bike in to.

Third campus has a dedicated steel cage (3 metres high built to withstand ram raiding by a lorry) with key code entry changed 3 times a year (you sign for the code) full CCTV coverage and Sheffield racks inside. I still lock the bike well, but it's the most secure feeling option. Also public access covered Sheffield racks dotted about.

The new building was given afterthought Sheffield racks in a corner of the underground car park. Can't see me using them.

We use the government C2W scheme.

Generally it feels like we're well catered for. But levels all depend on the specific site FM manager and the council regs.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (8 Jun 2014)

I work at a mental health unit. We have a covered bike shelter outside and managers are relaxed enough to let us bring bikes inside on the night shift. Access to showers, towels, changing room with radiators and since im the only one who does any 'serious' mileage im the only one who uses it. C2W scheme is available at certain points throughout the year so all in all pretty good


----------



## fossyant (17 Jun 2014)

fossyant said:


> Looks like we still have no place to put our damp kit in the new building we move into next month. The manager is still doing his best, but I managed to wind up a colleague and asked her if it was OK to put our kit up on a washing line in the open plan offices. She wasn't amused .
> 
> Think the project staff don't realise how many staff will cycle in everyday. We gave a conservative estimate of at least 20. Out of a meeting of 15 folk this morning, 3 of us cycled in every day.


 
Well nothing has changed. Had it confirmed that it's likely to be after we move in that we have somewhere to put out kit. Same colleague above ^ saw me pull up at site this morning covered in sweat and dripping wet, and re-iterated "have you found somewhere for your kit yet" ! Lovely to feel so wanted. PS this person is all dolled up, and looks as though she'd never get 'grubby' with exercise...

Plan B is needed.

We have lockers but they aren't vented, nor do they have hangers. Think I'll take in a piece of wooden dowling, cut approximately to size and a junior hacksaw and wedge the dowling inside the locker. I can then hang my kit on hangers. As for drying, a couple of USB desk fans coupled to a mobile phone 'emergency' charger - should power the fans long enough to dry kit. Feckin genius me !!

Today's site visit reminded me why we need a place to dry stuff, getting back into soggy shorts after a meeting isn't nice !


----------



## HLaB (18 Jun 2014)

Saw my new places facilities the other day, wheel bender stands partially covered behind large walls. Hopefully my new boss noticed in my face that I wasn't impressed and thats why he quickly came up with there's plans to fully enclose it, etc. Somewhere else in the building he pointed out a door where a shower is apparently located.


----------



## potsy (18 Jun 2014)

fossyant said:


> Well nothing has changed. Had it confirmed that it's likely to be after we move in that we have somewhere to put out kit. Same colleague above ^ saw me pull up at site this morning covered in sweat and dripping wet, and re-iterated "have you found somewhere for your kit yet" ! Lovely to feel so wanted. PS this person is all dolled up, and looks as though she'd never get 'grubby' with exercise...
> 
> Plan B is needed.
> 
> ...


Couldn't you just leave spare kit in the locker to use for the way home?

Anyway it doesn't rain that much around here so I've been told


----------



## fossyant (18 Jun 2014)

potsy said:


> Couldn't you just leave spare kit in the locker to use for the way home?
> 
> Anyway it doesn't rain that much around here so I've been told


 
That's too organised.... And means carrying spare kit every day !


----------



## BrumJim (19 Jun 2014)

BrumJim said:


> Used to use the shower facility on the ground floor, which is occupied by the NHS. No longer:
> "I am afraid it is not feasible for you to utilise the shower in our offices. There are many reasons which pose difficulty: security issues for non-employees accessing our offices; insurance issues; we have an increasing flow of delegates attending training, some of whom arrive by 8am and it is not feasible for a non-employee to be accessing a shower which is based in the main corridor off which our training rooms are accessed; The shower was originally installed to provide a clinical training facility for our nursing staff, and I am not sure whether it is in full working order. In addition to this, we are imminently awaiting the installation of a swipe-card access system to increase staff and premises security, after which access to the premises by non-staff members would not be possible."



Landlords have pointed us to another shower on site. A bit further away and up a flight of stairs, but the top floor is not being used, so we have free and unhindered use of the facilities. Basic shower, but plenty of room to change and 4 wall hooks


----------



## fossyant (25 Jul 2014)

Due back to work next week, and us cyclists have no-where to put damp kit. I've been told I can't have my kit in the office by my lovely colleagues (there is no room either). The services rooms look useable but they are locked. Lots of big pipes running up creating a fair amount of heat.

Cycle parking is causing issues. My swipe card isn't working and it's a bit of a lottery if they work or not. Monday's plan is to park about half a mile away on another site, go get a new swipe card and make my way over to the new building.

I've had delivered a usb powered desk fan, which I can fit in the bottom of one of the lockers, powered off a usb battery pack. Next will be to fashion a rail to hang stuff from within the locker.

Quite a few hacked off cyclists. One is crapping himself about the new shelter as it's tucked out of the way, and he doesn't yet have great locks.


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (25 Jul 2014)

Moving into our new office next month. I am told there is an outdoor key fob entry cycle shed thing and showers. Yet to see them so fingers crossed as the new commute will be about 13 miles each way.


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Jul 2014)

Three indoor bike sheds each holding hundreds of bikes with Sheffield stands. Lockers but not enough for everyone. Showers with towels in each bike shed and all behind security pass controlled doors. I work at the Bristol Royal Infirmary and they are very pro cycling and it makes cycling a realistic option for everyone. The sheds are full to bursting this time of the year but we will see this drop off when the daylight shortens and the weather turns cold and wet.


----------



## summerdays (27 Jul 2014)

I don't know what the facilities are like at the rebuilt Southmead hospital but they must be really promoting cycling there as I usually pass fairly close and have noticed a big surge in the numbers of cyclists there. 

I think each winter the drop off rate seems to reduce.


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Jul 2014)

summerdays said:


> I don't know what the facilities are like at the rebuilt Southmead hospital but they must be really promoting cycling there as I usually pass fairly close and have noticed a big surge in the numbers of cyclists there.
> 
> I think each winter the drop off rate seems to reduce.


They have secure bike storage etc and also have a loan bike scheme where you can borrow a bike for a month to see how you get on before committing to a new bike. I agree over each of the past four winters the numbers have been dropping off less but only loonies like me cycle through the worst of it. Only heavy snow on the cycle path stopped me last year.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jul 2014)

summerdays said:


> I don't know what the facilities are like at the rebuilt Southmead


I think the company my wife co-owns did some work with that Trust (I may be wrong), as she did some work with that Trust??


----------



## summerdays (27 Jul 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I think the company my wife co-owns did some work with that Trust (I may be wrong), as she did some work with that Trust??


To do with cycling? If so have they improved the cycle facilities for visitors? Last time I used them the ok ones were full up and the ones left were those ones where you hoist your bike semi upright and then not a decent locking point. I gave up and used some railings instead as quite a few others had done so. I've not been to the new one yet.

I met someone who was fairly involved in the co-ordination of the transfer to the new buildings but I didn't know that when I expressed my opinion of the new buildings. We haven't spoken much since!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jul 2014)

summerdays said:


> To do with cycling?
> I met someone who was fairly involved in the co-ordination of the transfer to the new buildings but I didn't know that when I expressed my opinion of the new buildings. We haven't spoken much since!


No, to do with what was required inside, in terms of clinical space, & what department required in terms of cubicles, size of them, waiting areas what departments had to be adjacent to each other, etc..... (eg; A&E has Radiology, CT Imaging, MRI, Assessment Wards close by)


----------



## fossyant (27 Jul 2014)

Looks like I am locking my bike through the nice glass and stainless steel fencing outside the office. Will probably get a rollocking but I can't get in the shelter. But its also directly in the line of sight from my desk. Full set of locks taking in tomorrow. If you see me doing wheelies, the panniers are a bit heavy.


----------



## jonny jeez (27 Jul 2014)

Drooser said:


> Hi All, first posting.
> 
> I'm trying to encourage my employer to offer more facilities at work for cyclists and it would help if I can argue with him about how he compares to other workplaces. How many here have secure lockers for their bikes? (I'm worried about security and someone scratching my precious bike - am I the only one?) Does everyone have shower facilities at their work? - I don't like the "wet wipes" solution that I see everywhere.
> 
> My boss has suggested that he could install lockers/bike racks/showers, but he'd charge us for using them - anyone else in this situation?


 if you are seeking comparable evidence, in sorry to tell you that the news isn't good. I am responsible for designing and constructing office interiors in London and see what I would approximate as about a 10% take up to incorporate adequate showers and changing/storage facilities.

city rents are so high, firms just cant justify the space...or rather the fm at a firm isn't prepared to tell his shareholders...or boss why they must invest in an additional 1000 sq feet costing between £40 and £100k a year in rent rates and service charges...plus the £15-30k required to fit them out and then the £10k required to dilapidate them at the end of the lease.

very few "business" people see past those numbers im sorry to say.

from my personal experience, the type if employer mist likely to invest is a large corporate type, typically US backed.

most other firms offer local gym discount as a compromise.

shame.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Jul 2014)

Lockable bike cages with stands although i chain the bike to the railings as they are wheelbenders
Showers and locker in a communal single sex changing rooms but tbh i dont bother as i will be sweating all day in an industrial weld shop with feck off sized robots creating heat and smell all day so 30 mins or so of clean sweat is not going to be noticed .


----------



## young Ed (27 Jul 2014)

potsy said:


> No showers at my last job but there was somewhere indoors to safely store the bike.
> 
> Will find out tomorrow if there are any facilities at my new job, though being only 2.5 miles away i only really need a safe spot for it to be.


bit late i know but, why would it it neecd to be less secure if work is closer to home? still just as much risk of bike being knicked surely?
Cheers Ed


----------



## potsy (27 Jul 2014)

young Ed said:


> bit late i know but, why would it it neecd to be less secure if work is closer to home? still just as much risk of bike being knicked surely?
> Cheers Ed


Was meaning security was the only thing needed as showers etc weren't needed for such a short ride, anyway I only rode there once before leaving


----------



## ShipHill (27 Jul 2014)

We've got a brand new (in 2012) covered bike shed with 9 slots in it serving a total workforce of about 60. One slot is permanently occupied with the gaffer's broken mountain bike leaving 8 slots of which anywhere between 3 - 6 get used depending on who has cycled in that day etc.

Security isn't a big worry as we're at the very edge of a small town and surrounded by housing and tall fences and the shed is easily visible from the factory.

The shower is a cubicle full of overalls and rollertowels and looks like it was last used about 10 years ago. Working in a smelly, noisy job like we do welding, driving fork lifts and other such tiresome chores, none of us worry about the shower, but I think 1 or 2 out the office would appreciate it. I think it's due for a refit during the Great Washroom Tidy-Up that's due later this year.


----------



## J.Primus (28 Jul 2014)

We've got bicycle parking for about 25 bikes in an underground car park which is very secure and another bike parking area in our loading bay which is behind a large electric gate. We do have a shower which isn't great but we should be installing proper showers, changing rooms and lockers as the final part of a building refurbishment later this year.
In terms of getting decent facilities it does help when you're in charge of installing them


----------



## Tynan (28 Jul 2014)

started a new job today, a shower on every other of eight floors, secure bike parking in the underground car park and a fresh towel from reception every morning

but nowhere, officially at least, to hand kit

ffs


----------



## Shut Up Legs (28 Jul 2014)

Tynan said:


> started a new job today, a shower on every other of eight floors, secure bike parking in the underground car park and a fresh towel from reception every morning
> 
> but nowhere, officially at least, to hand kit
> 
> ffs


Hand your kit to the receptionist when you get your daily towel. After seeing you in all your glory several times, they'll get the hint .


----------



## Tynan (28 Jul 2014)

I've still got three months less a day of probation to do though


----------



## fossyant (29 Jul 2014)

Posted in commuting, but found the fire door to the cycle lockers wasnt locked, so could use secure swipe card access to get in from the car park, but could have actually walked in off the street from the other side. 

Security and Facilities Team alerted. A couple of us even tried it out tonight. We`ve locked it now, but its so easy to miss.


----------



## Tynan (29 Jul 2014)

strolled round to inspect the 'secure bike parking'

less than impressed, it's round the back and down a short pedestrian ramp from the street, all of four racks rammed full of perhaps 20 bikes clearly visible from the street and the dozens of smokers from neighbouring buildings, this for a 1000 staff site, apparently those 20 spaces go very early in the day leaving a couple more racks at street level for a dozen more bikes, street parking thereafter

oh well


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jul 2014)

Tynan said:


> strolled round to inspect the 'secure bike parking'
> 
> less than impressed, it's round the back and down a short pedestrian ramp from the street, all of four racks rammed full of perhaps 20 bikes clearly visible from the street and the dozens of smokers from neighbouring buildings, this for a 1000 staff site, apparently those 20 spaces go very early in the day leaving a couple more racks at street level for a dozen more bikes, street parking thereafter
> 
> oh well




Bloody hell mate.. welcome back..


----------



## Tynan (29 Jul 2014)

hmpf well perhaps, slowly stopped posting anywhere some time ago, been out of work for three months so haven;t touched the bike

started the new job on Monday, praise be, so hopefully back on the road with rubber legs tomorrow, it stirred some old cycling thoughts

and ta, I did get my 7 years of posting badge when I logged in mind


----------



## fossyant (29 Jul 2014)

Welcome back Tynan - you have been missed ! Now ride that bloody bike !!!


----------



## Tynan (29 Jul 2014)

hmpf, I'm sure you've got by just fine without me arguing tiny points of order and playing DA

I rested soundly on my LEL laurels for nine months of commuting and then three resting on the sofa, it's been in the shelter for three months, I meant to give it a once over today ...


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jul 2014)

Tynan said:


> hmpf, I'm sure you've got by just fine without me arguing tiny points of order and playing DA
> 
> I rested soundly on my LEL laurels for nine months of commuting and then three resting on the sofa, it's been in the shelter for three months, I meant to give it a once over today ...




Good to have you back... now get stuck back in.. CC needs you.


----------



## Tynan (30 Jul 2014)

hmpf

rode in gently today after a 20 minute hunt for my shoes, a bit faster than the Boris bikes and the same speed as some girls, but pleasant and perhaps advisable given a new route after Shoreditch, the Old St rab is indeed a tricky one to the noob and the road W from there to Holborn not friendly, too narrow and easily blocked and a lot of bikes swarming with some idiots swerving left and right in a world of their own. Cycle parking dodgy but I got the last semi secure spot, picked up a lovely towel from reception and enjoyed a hotel standard shower

Rode home a different way via Essex Road determinedly with a bike that felt heavier and heavier, distinctly grateful to get home but much much more fun than the train/tube


----------



## Beebo (31 Jul 2014)

Bad news is our work showers will be closed for 3 weeks, so it will be baby wipes for me 
Good news is that they will be refurbished, with more lockers and a towel service!!!!!


----------



## Biscuitfrisky (4 Aug 2014)

Started commuting in a few months ago.

Company has parking spaces in the buildings underground car park but one of the other companies have used the car spaces to install racks which are hardly used so I'm using theirs

Only got a large disabled toilet but no showers, a new director moving into our office is looking to install a single shower in the disabled toilet but that would mean about 6 people all coming in for 08:00am trying to use it.


----------



## fossyant (5 Aug 2014)

We are slowly building up a cyclists email address list - I know all the regulars, but the list appears to be about twice the size of folk I know who ride. Some other staff have started to ride to work at our new office, which is great, but the facilities at the moment are crap, and will put off new folk. 

There have been loads of complaints about the vertical racking - not just us core cyclists, but others individually, that are having difficulty lifting their bikes (never mind locking them).

I get in every day and am swearing and cussing just getting my locks to fit it's not fun. The news on the floor is these will be taken out for Sheffield stands that we asked for originally, and much cheaper !


----------



## summerdays (5 Aug 2014)

I hate vertical racking, difficult and mucky getting my bike into them so I normally abandon and find a railing nearby so I hope they do get rid of them. Was it for space reasons they went for it? Or cos it looked nice if not practical!


----------



## fossyant (7 Aug 2014)

summerdays said:


> I hate vertical racking, difficult and mucky getting my bike into them so I normally abandon and find a railing nearby so I hope they do get rid of them. Was it for space reasons they went for it? Or cos it looked nice if not practical!



Cos they looked nice. Well they would do if not absolutely filthy in building dirt. It's these:-

http://cyclepods.co.uk/products/spacepods/

Shame anyone with a mudguard (note no flaps) has the whole bike weight resting on the guard - I've shoved a small lump of branch and a bit of cardboard in the bottom of my 'pod'. Biggest issue is everyone is struggling to secure their bikes well when you have a D'lock.

I've just about got the knack with my long d lock, and an Abus Bordo for the front of the frame and wheel. Two other colleagues have gone out and bought the Aldi copy of the Bordo that's £14.99 having seen mine.

Getting used to the new routine of lock bike, walk to office, walk the length of the building to changing area (it's huge), then back to lockers, then upto my desk (back at the other end). It's a case of a routine. My last office, was pull up to building, carry bike up stairs to my office, put bike inside, get changed and ready to work. 

Five minutes compared to 15.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Aug 2014)

Some bright spark decided to turn the boilers off yesterday, so I've had two days of freezing cold showers. Needless to say words were had and it will be a warm on Monday, or a p45 will be issued.


----------



## Lincov (9 Aug 2014)

We now have a secure bike locker with Sheffield stands inside, which is locked after most people are at work and unlocked before most people leave, showers with drying space and a hair dryer (in the ladies at least) and lockers, as well as the C2W scheme. It's wasted on my 1ish mile micro-commute, but appreciated by others!


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2014)

My dripping wet kit has just been hung up in an unused fire stair lobby near my desk. I robbed a coat stand and a free standing fan. I have told a couple of folks but no one else has seen the arrangement. Less wet kit is in my unvented locker with my little battery fans.


----------



## Tynan (13 Aug 2014)

mine is all going in a plastic bag in my pannier under my desk, bearable at the mo in summer kit but not reeely going to work when winter come and it gets wet, 1000 staff, not awfully secure bike stands for 50 bikes, three showers for runners too and some people that seem to get out of bed and go to work to shower, shave etc, and no provision whatsoever for kit

free towel every day though which is nice


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2014)

We have one person that is showering at work because their bathroom is being re-done - no issues, but in a family, I was timing the 'water off' issues to re-position the bath and re-plumb in serious times - a plumber would do it in their time... 

Outer layers were dry at home time, but my shorts and base were wet still. Got a battle ahead. We are fortunate there are about a similar level of lady cyclists at work, so this wet kit might issue might get resolved quicker. Who is going to listen to a lycra lout roadie.... I step back and let the lady cyclists give it to them....!!!

Slightly better news, we have a few new folks starting shortly. One is a young lady cyclist in my office area (safety in numbers - we need a lady, and not an older nutter cyclist). She turned up to interview with broken bones from a tram track crash from her bike.. She did really well apparently and got a job. She would have had the job from me as a cyclist, but extra points for getting there with busted bones... Kudos !!


----------



## fossyant (14 Aug 2014)

The Travel team turned up today. They have been innundated by grumpy cyclists.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Aug 2014)

As I type, our new bike lockers are being installed, in the car park, in the pouring rain. Yay!


----------



## pplpilot (15 Aug 2014)

We (I) am incredibly lucky, our MD is a keen cyclist so we have covered bike cages with CCTV and a fully kitted out shower / changing rooms with washing machine and dryer, anyone who cycles in has a key to their own locker.


----------

